
Ask HN: Website where I pay someone for startup advice? - MarkMc
I&#x27;m trying to remember a website which offered a way to pay for startup or other type of advice.  You would see a list of people who were offering advice and their hourly rate, and you could then arrange to call them at that time and have a chat.<p>Can anyone on HN suggest the name of the website?<p>Thanks
======
cocktailpeanuts
[https://clarity.fm/](https://clarity.fm/)

